# Was man sonst noch tun könnte



## Troisdorf (2 Juni 2010)

also ich bin auch da reingefallen . so nun hab ich gestern ein anruf aus berlin bekommen auch eine abzock firma haben gefragt ob meine zeitung schon angekommen ist ich natürlich sofort die angefranzt hab keinne zeitung bestellt aber egal die numer von mir haben die von big brother meine frau hat angerufen damit klaus raus geht sie ist da in so ein forum ioff und viele von denen haben solche anrufe bekommen also um den eins auszuwischen hab ich mir gedacht oder zu spät reagier werd bei den nächten anruf von denen drau eingehen und mich dumm stellen und wenn die eine kontonr wollen und anschrift hab ich ja alles von outlet mahnschreiben wer ich das angeben mal sehen abzocker gegen abzocker wer gwinnt wohl


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Würdest  du das bitte  noch einmal so posten, dass man etwas versteht  und 
vor allem, was es mit outlets.de zu tun hat.


----------



## Troisdorf (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> Würdest du das bitte noch einmal so posten, dass man etwas versteht und
> vor allem, was es mit outlets.de zu tun hat.


 

ja ich meinte damit nur denen eins auszuwischen und mit dem telefon abzocke stand auch gester bei uns in der zeitung bei einen betroffennen haben die 100000 euro abgebucht also ich werd wenn die mich wieder anrufen alle date von den franco angeben mal sehen ob er schnell pleite ist


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



technofreak schrieb:


> was es mit outlets.de zu tun hat.


...wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann will dieser Troisdorf nächstens bei einem CallCenter die Daten der IContent angeben, um denen eine rein zu würgen. Das das womöglich auch nicht korrekt ist, darüber brauchen wir uns sicher nicht weiter unterhalten.



Troisdorf schrieb:


> wenn die mich wieder anrufen alle date von den franco angeben mal sehen ob er schnell pleite ist


Wohl kaum, solchen Unsinn machen schon viele andere auch - das bügelt der Support dann wieder aus und Lastschriften gehen prompt zurück!


----------



## Troisdorf (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

hast recht aber mal versuchen oder kostet ja nichts


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Troisdorf schrieb:


> mal versuchen oder kostet ja nichts


...oh doch, das ist sogar eine strafrechtlich relevante Handlung, die wir hier so nicht unterstützen.


----------



## technofreak (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Mich verblüffen  immer wieder die naiven Größenvorstellungen über das Nutzlosgeschäft. 

Es geht hier bis zu * zweistelligen Millionenbeträgen.*


----------



## Troisdorf (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann will dieser Troisdorf nächstens bei einem CallCenter die Daten der IContent angeben, um denen eine rein zu würgen. Das das womöglich auch nicht korrekt ist, darüber brauchen wir uns sicher nicht weiter unterhalten.
> 
> Wohl kaum, solchen Unsinn machen schon viele andere auch - das bügelt der Support dann wieder aus und Lastschriften gehen prompt zurück!


 
es gibt keine lastschriften die buchen einfach eine risen summe ab verteilen es auf konten die nicht zurückbuchbar sind und buchen es von da weiter auf anderre konten wo keiner mehr ran kommt


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Troisdorf schrieb:


> es gibt keine lastschriften die buchen einfach eine risen summe ab verteilen es auf konten die nicht zurückbuchbar sind und buchen es von da weiter auf anderre konten wo keiner mehr ran kommt


DAS alles ist ziemlicher Schwachfug!

Wenn du einem CallCenter die Kontoverbindung eines anderen gibst, von der die dann eine Buchung vornehmen (z. B. für ein Zeitungsabo), dann wird eine Lastschrift ausgeführt zu der du eine ungültige Genehmigung erteilt hast. Der betreffende Kontoinhaber bucht wegen der fehlenden Genehmigung einfach wieder zurück und gut isses. Nur das abbuchende Unternehmen bleibt dann sowohl auf der Bestellung als auch auf den Buchungskosten sitzen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Reducal schrieb:


> DAS alles ist ziemlicher Schwachfug!


Akte gekuckt?


----------



## Reducal (2 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Akte gekuckt?


Klar doch, was hat das aber mit dem Unsinn zu tun, den der Troisi gepostet hatte?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*

Sorry, Reducal... Die Aussagen von Troisdorf habe ich nur überflogen und bin hängen geblieben bei


Troisdorf schrieb:


> die buchen einfach eine risen summe ab verteilen es auf konten die nicht zurückbuchbar sind und buchen es von da weiter auf anderre konten wo keiner mehr ran kommt


Genau das kam Dienstags in Akte und ich dachte mir, dass er da vielleicht irgendwie inspiriert wurde zu seinem Vorschlag hier


> „Der Geldfluss funktioniert so, dass von den Konten der angeblichen  Kunden abgebucht wird und in kürzester Zeit in kleinen Tranchen auf  nicht rückbringbare Bankinstitute überwiesen wird und von dort aus  aufgeteilt wird in die so genannten Steueroasen.“


Du wiederum schreibst:


> Wenn du einem CallCenter die Kontoverbindung eines anderen gibst, von  der die dann eine Buchung vornehmen (z. B. für ein Zeitungsabo), dann  wird eine Lastschrift ausgeführt zu der du eine ungültige Genehmigung  erteilt hast. Der betreffende Kontoinhaber bucht wegen der fehlenden  Genehmigung einfach wieder zurück und gut isses. Nur das abbuchende  Unternehmen bleibt dann sowohl auf der Bestellung als auch auf den  Buchungskosten sitzen.


Das können ja Betroffene bei der Sache in "Akte" auch. Ich habe den Beitrag nicht gesehen, aber auf mich hätte das ohnehin nicht den großen Eindruck gemacht, weil das ja kaum überraschend ist für "uns".
Normalbürger erschreckt das leider eher und dann sehen sie nicht mehr die einfachen Lösungen - oder aber es inspiriert sie und sie kommen auf dumme Ideen.

Ich würde als Betroffener tun, was hier oft genug erklärt ist und wenn noch Zeit und Lust da sind, meinem Bundestagsabgeordneten mal erzählen, was in Deutschland so abgeht. Mit Bitte um Stellungnahme und Kopie an die örtliche Zeitung.


----------



## Reducal (3 Juni 2010)

*AW: me too Postings  outlets.de*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Sorry, Reducal... Die Aussagen von Troisdorf habe ich nur überflogen und bin hängen geblieben


Macht ja nix! Troisi wollte die Kontoverbindung des hessischen "Burg"-herren aus dessen Mahnungen von dem Frankfurter Briefkasten nur bei anderen Abofängern angeben - nach dem Pizzabäckernepprinzip, also nix für uns hier!


----------



## Borgward (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*

Ich habe mich am 30.04.2010 bei outlets.de angemeldet und heute eine Rechnung bekommen. Jetzt habe ich mir die Anmelde-Seite von Outlets.de nocheinmal angesehen und stelle fest, dass als Vertragshinweis dick und unübersichtlich Betrag und Laufzeit angegeben ist im Falle der Anmeldung. Ob allerdings dieser Hinweis am 30.04.2010 auch schon vorlag weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr. Kann ich jetzt nur noch die Zahlung auf Hinweis, dass der Vertrag wegen Sittenwidrigkeit nichtig ist, weil die angebotene Leistung offensichtlich in einem krassen Missverhältnis zu dem verlangten Entgelt steht, verweigern oder muss ich in den sauren Apfel beißen?


----------



## Captain Picard (8 Juni 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*



Borgward schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich mir die Anmelde-Seite von Outlets.de nocheinmal angesehen und stelle fest, dass als Vertragshinweis dick und unübersichtlich Betrag und Laufzeit angegeben ist im Falle der Anmeldung. Ob allerdings dieser Hinweis am 30.04.2010 auch schon vorlag weiß ich jetzt nicht mehr.?


Mit Sicherheit nicht, sonst würden ja nicht wie du zigtausende darauf  reinfallen oder glaubst du,
 die wären alle blind? 

Lies mal wie der Roßtäuschertrick funktioniert >> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...l/54469-hinweis-auf-kosten-ploetzlich-da.html

merke: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"
Wer zahlt, tut es aus Angst oder Unwissenheit, aber nicht weil er dazu gezwungen werden könnte.


----------



## Borgward (9 Juni 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit nicht, sonst würden ja nicht wie du zigtausende darauf  reinfallen oder glaubst du,
> die wären alle blind?
> 
> merke: "Webseiten sind nicht in Granit gemeißelt"
> Wer zahlt, tut es aus Angst oder Unwissenheit, aber nicht weil er dazu gezwungen werden könnte.




Vielen dank für Deine Hilfe


----------



## katjaekun (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*

Hallo ..... mal eine bissel doofe Frage. Ich habe leider den Betrag für das 1. Jahr schon bezahlt. Wie würdet ihr das mit dem 2. Jahresbeitrag dann machen?? Dann doch alles ignorieren?? Oder ist es nun eher so zu sehen, dass ich mit der Zahlung dem Vertrag nun günzlich zugestimmt habe??

Mist vermalledaiter!!!

Ich finde es echt schlimm .... um allen möglichen Mist kümmert sich der Staat und die Rechtssprechung, aber nicht darum, dass solche Unternehmen gesperrt werden und immer und immer wieder Leute darauf reinfallen.

Gruß und Danke,
Katrin.


----------



## webwatcher (23 Juni 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*



katjaekun schrieb:


> Hallo ..... mal eine bissel doofe Frage. Ich habe leider den Betrag für das 1. Jahr schon bezahlt. Wie würdet ihr das mit dem 2. Jahresbeitrag dann machen?? Dann doch alles ignorieren?? Oder ist es nun eher so zu sehen, dass ich mit der Zahlung dem Vertrag nun günzlich zugestimmt habe??



Lies mal hier und  entspann  dich
  >> Abofallen auch im zweiten Jahr bezahlen? Nein!: computerbetrug.de und dialerschutz.de

Gilt  für alle Abofallenseiten


----------



## ninka999 (13 September 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*

Hallo zusammen,
es ist schon viel darüber geschrieben worden, ich habe mir sehr viel durchgelesen und jetzt bin ich total verwirrt!! 
Also ich habe mich leider auch dummerweise bei outlets angemeldet und jetzt schon dei 2te Mahnung erhalten!! Wie soll ich nun richtig vorgehen!! 
Kündigen oder Ignorieren?
Die Meinungen gehen hier ja sehr auseinander!!
Bitte helft mir!! Hab echt ein bisschen Schiss!!


----------



## webwatcher (13 September 2010)

*AW: Was man sonst noch tun könnte*



ninka999 schrieb:


> Die Meinungen gehen hier ja sehr auseinander!!


Die Meinungen sind hier sehr einhellig und eindeutig
zumindest  der User die  Ahnung von der Materie haben 
Du  verwechselst das sicher mit anderen Foren... 


Lies die das hier durch:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...en-rechnung-mahnung-mahnbescheid-inkasso.html


----------

